# Rockstud block heel sandal scratches



## romanceandpearl

Hello everyone,

I have a newish pair of the metallic (gunmetal/gold color) rockstud block heel mule sandals and after the third wear the back of the heels are scratched up. I took it to a cobbler who suggested to repair the entire heel but it won’t be the same color. I don’t know what to do. Suggestions? Has anyone experienced it with the Valentino metallic sandals ?


----------



## randr21

romanceandpearl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a newish pair of the metallic (gunmetal/gold color) rockstud block heel mule sandals and after the third wear the back of the heels are scratched up. I took it to a cobbler who suggested to repair the entire heel but it won’t be the same color. I don’t know what to do. Suggestions? Has anyone experienced it with the Valentino metallic sandals ?


can you take it to a Valentino boutique and see if they can repair for a fee?


----------



## romanceandpearl

randr21 said:


> can you take it to a Valentino boutique and see if they can repair for a fee?


I did email them and looks like they suggested to bring it in. I hope they do a repair on them.


----------

